# Topics > Games > Video games >  Voice sssistant for League of Legends, GOSU Data Lab, Vilnius, Lithuania

## Airicist

Developer - GOSU Data Lab

gosu.ai/platform/league-of-legends

----------


## Airicist

GOSU Voice Assistant for League of Legends Demo

Dec 5, 2019

----------


## Rikardsson

It would be nice if the assistant, read the notifications about servers' stats for L2. I heard that LoL fans love fafurion lineage 2 so here's the place to draw data from topservers200.com/lineage2/fafurion. Maybe this will become a reality one day

----------

